# mobile phones in dubai



## McBook

Only 1 week till I arrive now - can't wait! 

I'll need to get a local mobile phone/sim card ASAP on arrival. What's the best way to go about getting one? When I was over in February i noticed that mobiles seemed a lot more expensive than in the UK. I have had my mobile unlocked so that I can just use a UAE sim card so maybe that's the best way to go?

How much will it cost to get a local sim card and what's the best network to go for?

Do the phone companies do contract-type deals like they do in the UK where they offer a big discount on a phone if you sign up for a 12month contract?

Thanks!


----------



## Elphaba

Depending on the type of phone you are after, many are cheaper in Dubai than in the UK, but an unlocked UK phone will accept a UAE SIM card.

You only have a choice of two networks, Etisalat or the newer Du. I am with Etisalat having been here a while, but I am told that Du has more limited coverage. That said, I think Du has some sort of offer on for pre-pay cards at the moment. 

You can only get a monthly contract if you have residency, so if you want a local number immediately, you'll have to get a pre-pay card. There are kiosks for these in every shopping mall. (There may even be one at the airport after you land, but I can't for the life of me remember.)

You should be able to find out what you need to know by having a look at the websites of both companies.


-


----------



## Ogri750

There is an etisalat shop after you clear custome etc on the way out of the airport.

It will be on your left hand side


----------



## McBook

Thanks guys, much appreciated!


----------



## Guest

Ogri750 said:


> There is an etisalat shop after you clear custome etc on the way out of the airport.
> 
> It will be on your left hand side


1. Do we need to give photo copies of personal identification to get pre paid card ?

2. Do they make it active instantly or it requires some time ?

thanks buddies


----------



## Ogri750

IIRC, so long as you have got your passport, they take a copy.

It will take probably 2 hrs for it to activate


----------



## Guest

Ogri750 said:


> IIRC, so long as you have got your passport, they take a copy.
> 
> It will take probably 2 hrs for it to activate


Thanks dear 
much appreciated


----------



## EMAD75

Hi there,
We bought a du sim card and phone on pay as you go a day after landing - phone is a very basic motorola but we paid 85 Dhs (it was an offer they had), and with 30 Dhs credit for calls - we thought pretty good deal to keep us going and the phone still works!!!


----------



## McBook

Thanks for all the info!

I've had a look at the websites and still think phones look v.expensive compared to UK but maybe i'm missing something. For example, in the UK you can get pretty much any phone you want free of charge if you take out a 12 month contract at around £30 per month. Do such deals exist in Dubai?


----------



## Guest

EMAD75 said:


> Hi there,
> We bought a du sim card and phone on pay as you go a day after landing - phone is a very basic motorola but we paid 85 Dhs (it was an offer they had), and with 30 Dhs credit for calls - we thought pretty good deal to keep us going and the phone still works!!!


Thanks for the info 

Seems u made a nice deal .. i might be looking for the same !!


----------



## Elphaba

McBook said:


> Thanks for all the info!
> 
> I've had a look at the websites and still think phones look v.expensive compared to UK but maybe i'm missing something. For example, in the UK you can get pretty much any phone you want free of charge if you take out a 12 month contract at around £30 per month. Do such deals exist in Dubai?


No. Such offers do not exist here.

I bought a new handset a few months ago that cost me the equivalent of around GBP 100. In the UK they retail for around GBP 140.

-


----------



## BLM

I got stung on this one - I 'unlocked' my UK motorola via a website only to find that it needed a Du activiation code for a Dubai sim card when I got here, which no one could give me. So I had to buy a new handset and I found they were more expensive that I expected. If you can pay your UK operator 20 quid to unlock your phone, do it! It's more expensive than a cheapy online unlocking service but it will save you in the long run.

Also - Du has crap reception and coverage, no doubt about it. I have to sit out on my balcony to talk to anyone. But they are cheaper with better deals and services.


----------



## EMAD75

McBook said:


> Thanks for all the info!
> 
> I've had a look at the websites and still think phones look v.expensive compared to UK but maybe i'm missing something. For example, in the UK you can get pretty much any phone you want free of charge if you take out a 12 month contract at around £30 per month. Do such deals exist in Dubai?


We did not look into things too much - we just wanted a pay as you go cheap to have a local number to call estate agents etc. We'll try to unlock my phone at some point but I'm meant to get one through my company so waiting a bit to see how things unfold. Not sure what deals might be out there. Good luck!


----------



## Geordie Armani

McBook said:


> Thanks for all the info!
> 
> I've had a look at the websites and still think phones look v.expensive compared to UK but maybe i'm missing something. For example, in the UK you can get pretty much any phone you want free of charge if you take out a 12 month contract at around £30 per month. Do such deals exist in Dubai?


it doesn't work like that here, you get your handset and sim card and off you go, calls are cheap. I have a proper account with Etisalat which is cheaper than using the pay as you go cards, you can't set this up until you have a visa though. BUT they are doing this 90 days for 90 dhs thing, with 90 minutes free calling or something like that which you can convert to an account once your visa comes through.


----------



## drj&themrs

Elphaba said:


> Depending on the type of phone you are after, many are cheaper in Dubai than in the UK, but an unlocked UK phone will accept a UAE SIM card.
> 
> You only have a choice of two networks, Etisalat or the newer Du. I am with Etisalat having been here a while, but I am told that Du has more limited coverage. That said, I think Du has some sort of offer on for pre-pay cards at the moment.
> 
> You can only get a monthly contract if you have residency, so if you want a local number immediately, you'll have to get a pre-pay card. There are kiosks for these in every shopping mall. (There may even be one at the airport after you land, but I can't for the life of me remember.)
> 
> You should be able to find out what you need to know by having a look at the websites of both companies.
> 
> 
> -


OK - so I'm about to move from the US to the UAE (Sharjah). Are Etisalat and Du still the only two options for mobile phones? Is Etisalat still the better option in terms of coverage? Is there a difference in pricing, customer service, etc.? 

I also understand that both companies also provide broadband service. Is there a discount if I get both mobile service as well as broadband with the same company (as is common in the US)? 

Thanks.


----------

